# Ukrainian: кльово



## Eloy1988

What does the word "кльово" mean? I think it's Ukrainian. If possible, give a translation into English. 
Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Kraus

Creo que significa "wonderful".


----------



## Eloy1988

Sí, creo que es lo mismo que "круто", es decir, guay, "cool", pero me gustaría corroborarlo.
Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Anatoli

Both slang words "кльово"  and "круто" are borrowed from Russian into Ukrainian. The former is spelled as "клёво" in Russian but pronounced the same. Not sure these words are used in all parts of Ukraine, perhaps just the East.


----------



## Q-cumber

Russian "Клёво" is semantically somewhat equal to American "cool". AFAIK, this word origins from the thief's slang of the 19th century.


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> AFAIK, this word origins from the thief's slang of the 19th century.


You guess of the 19 century origin of this word is quite correct; however, it has nothing to do with thieves' cant or anything like that.
Dahl: 
*клевый (*ряз., ·*тамб., ·*твер., ·*влад. )клюжий, клювый, хороший, пригожий, красивый, казистый, добротный; выгодный или полезный. Это клевое дело, путь будет. Клевая невеста. Клевашный парень *
and so on...
According to Vasmer the word derives from the fishers language, i.e. originally клевый - хорошо клюющий (о рыбе) (well-biting fish)


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> According to Vasmer the word derives from the fishers language, i.e. originally клевый - хорошо клюющий (о рыбе) (well-biting fish)



Yes, this is actually the primary association, which occurs to me upon hearing this word.


----------



## papillon

It could be that you are both correct. The word clearly comes from the fisherman's jargon. However, I wouldn't rule out the possibility that the re-birth of the word is due to the influence of the блатной жаргон.

Here is another discussion that gives _some_ indication of that, take it what what it's worth.
http://pofene.ru/words/015_klevo.html


----------



## Crescent

Anatoli said:


> Both slang words "кльово" and "круто" are borrowed from Russian into Ukrainian. The former is spelled as "клёво" in Russian but pronounced the same. Not sure these words are used in all parts of Ukraine, perhaps just the East.


Sí, yo puedo confirmar que en Ucrania esta palabra se usa mucho sobre todo entre los jóvenes de mi edad (aunque yo trato de ser buena y evitarlo cuando es posible, pero con mis amigos.. ), y que en ciertas ciudades que han sido influidas por la cultura y lengua rusa, como Kharkov (mi ciudad natal) se usa cada vez más a menudo. 
Si esto te ayudaría, creo que también hay otra palabra que recientamente ha más o menos borrado y reemplazado lo de ''клёво'', que es ''лафа''. No signífica exactamente lo mismo - la verdad es que el último es sólo una expresión de placer y aprobación de algo. Y como ya te imaginas, también es muy coloquail, y no se utiliza en circunstancias formales. 

Espero que te sirva un poco, aunque tan tarde..


----------

